# Nutty crunch cookie



## Mollie (4/5/19)

Hi mixers
Anybody ever mixed this amazing e liquid
I'm looking for a recipe can't find one anywhere
It's a buttery Caramel toasted cookie flavor and Damm it's real good at R260
Thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/19)

The vaper said:


> Hi mixers
> Anybody ever mixed this amazing e liquid
> I'm looking for a recipe can't find one anywhere
> It's a buttery Caramel toasted cookie flavor and Damm it's real good at R260
> ...



@The vaper You would have a much better chance of a reply if you post in the DIY sub-forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/19)

Hooked said:


> @The vaper You would have a much better chance of a reply if you post in the DIY sub-forum.



[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Perhaps you could help by moving this thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (5/5/19)

OK thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/19)

Have moved the thread to the DIY E-Liquid and mixing subforum
Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

